
Buying an IBM Mainframe - voxadam
https://blog.mainframe.dev/2019/05/buying-ibm-mainframe.html?m=1
======
masonic
Original submit from 11 days ago, 200+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19988945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19988945)

